# lofts plans



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

here some plans for loft


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

on the last image the translation is
1- flyers
2-breeders
3- young birds
sorry but the plans is in roumanian language


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok............I'm going to take a wild guess and say that "Reproductatori" means breeding loft or something along those lines.........
What is "Zburatori" and "Tineret"?


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i just put the translation


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*loft plans*

after the image i will put the translation.....sorry but i,m romanian


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

ok.... natural way---breeding+ young birds+ flyers....all toghether


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

romanian pigeon said:


> on the last image the translation is
> 1- flyers
> 2-breeders
> 3- young birds
> sorry but the plans is in roumanian language


OK. That's fine..........I could have looked it up I guess, but I figured you answering would be quicker. 
So, you are planning on building one of these designs or are you asking for ideas on whether they are suitable or not?


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i,m an member of the moust great pigeons forum on ROMANIA... i just make this draws for the roumanian fancier and put them on forum this way anybody can see them1...i,m just glad that i can help my friend with picture like this.
my loft is under construction , now i,m in Italy for work but i miss my pigeons soo much...in DICEMBER turn back home and never go anywere alse.....


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

if you don,t understand what i say just ask....thank and sorry that my engkish is not so good


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh no, you're english is fine. Probably better than some Americans. LOL So you already have pigeons. Those are good designs for lofts. Thanks for posting them. Lots of people come here looking for plans for a loft.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

then in a way im helping...... thanks


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*other plans*

... other lofts plans


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*other loft plans*

sorry but some of them doesn.t work


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

romanian pigeon said:


> if you don,t understand what i say just ask....thank and sorry that my engkish is not so good


Believe me, your English is a whole lot better than our Romanian! You're doing just fine. 

Nice looking designs! I am sure your friend will be very pleased. When you finish your loft, please post some pictures. We love pictures!

Dan


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*loft plans*

another loft plans


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you have more detailed plans for a sputnik. For example the spacing between the dowels where they enter and the angle? Thanks


----------

